# תָּמִיד word order



## nili95

My Hebrew text states "an adverb always follows the verb it qualifies." So, if i wish to write "David always gives me ..." which is correct:

דָּוִד תָּמִיד נוֹתֵן לִי
דָּוִד נוֹתֵן תָּמִיד לִי
דָּוִד נוֹתֵן לִי תָּמִיד
Thank you.


----------



## Via Dolorosa

What's the name of your textbook?

I have always heard native speakers say things like היא תמיד ככה (SHe's always like that) and אני תמיד שותה יין אדום. (I always drink red wine)

Actually, in the first sentence there is no verb, so it's a bad example.


----------



## nili95

Via Dolorosa said:


> What's the name of your textbook?
> 
> I have always heard native speakers say things like היא תמיד ככה (SHe's always like that) and אני תמיד שותה יין אדום. (I always drink red wine)
> 
> Actually, in the first sentence there is no verb, so it's a bad example.


The textbook is _Ha-Yesod: Fundamentals of Hebrew_ by Luba Uveeler and Norman M Brosnick. As for the rest, I strongly agree with the wine preference.


----------



## Abaye

I think that grammar books require the adverb to follow the verb but in modern Hebrew this is often not the case.
In Wikipedia for _adverb_ תואר הפועל there's an example: הוא ללא ספק עשה את זה where that adverb precedes the verb.
Notice also that adverb in start of sentence is valid and may influence the word order: משה שמע שיר can become אתמול שמע משה שיר.


----------



## nili95

Just to add, the following sentence appears in one of the Ha-Yesod stories.

?הַאִם אתָּה אוֹכֵל תָמִיד בֶּמִסֶעָדָה​


----------



## elroy

nili95 said:


> דָּוִד תָּמִיד נוֹתֵן לִי
> דָּוִד נוֹתֵן תָּמִיד לִי
> דָּוִד נוֹתֵן לִי תָּמִיד


 1 and 3 are okay, 2 is not.


----------



## GeriReshef

There is an additional thing I have to mention as a native speaker whose academic knowledge in Hebrew is a little bit limited:
we tend to talk & write & formulate in a way that will avoid misunderstandings.
I guess that though אני אוכל תמיד במסעדה or אני אוכל במסעדה תמיד is very clear, we would say  אני תמיד אוכל במסעדה because otherwise it may sound as the name of the portion I eat in the restaurant... In the same way תמיד אני אוכל במסעדה has the same information as the previous ones, but it emphasize the תמיד: not frequently, not when I can; but always.


----------



## elroy

GeriReshef said:


> because otherwise it may sound as the name of the portion I eat in the restaurant


 I doubt that has anything to do with it.  That misunderstanding is so implausible it can be safely considered impossible.


----------



## GeriReshef

elroy said:


> I doubt that has anything to do with it.  That misunderstanding is so implausible it can be safely considered impossible.


It is just an assumption..


----------



## nili95

Thank you, folks.


----------

